# How many here are licensed plumbers?



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Ca., one fifth of the worlds economy*

Do ,You think the state of Ca. cares what the losers in Ill. ,Fla. or Texas think.

Get a life girls :whistling


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

It's just a matter of time. You may know something about plumbing given your history, but what about the other Ca. gen. b that have 0 experience. It's a little scary to me. I hope one day they correct this flaw, then you could be the exception to the rule that can pass the plumbing test. I've read your post and I know you are not plumb dumb, but I've also read these other guys post. Can you honestly tell me that you are comfortable with some of these general contractors plumbing in a medical examiners or funeral prep room down the road from your house? Let's go one step further and pretend it's out of city limits and they are not getting an inspection.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The plumber said:


> It's just a matter of time. You may know something about plumbing given your history, but what about the other Ca. gen. b that have 0 experience. It's a little scary to me. I hope one day they correct this flaw, then you could be the exception to the rule that can pass the plumbing test. I've read your post and I know you are not plumb dumb, but I've also read these other guys post. Can you honestly tell me that you are comfortable with some of these general contractors plumbing in a medical examiners or funeral prep room down the road from your house? Let's go one step further and pretend it's out of city limits and they are not getting an inspection.


Don't stop there, what about dental offices, surgical rooms, and morgues?

I won't even think about cross ties on medical gas lines, cause that is just downright scary.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*I know My limits*

I would never get into dental plumbing. I know nothing about it.
Agreed , There are hackers out there .It seems caring is the exception,every
where. Now You missed I took The CA. plumbers licensed exam and past.
I also pull permits in S.F. There amendments to the upc are very strict.

Did a 2 year remodel in a 1927 victorian. No plastic ,all C.I.and copper. 
Wash machine drain pans Have to have a trap and into floor drain with primer.
I love plumbing as mush as welding and carpentry.
Comments Have been made about My work here.
I ask ,based on what? Whom on this site has stood beside Me at work?
Oh,and many s.f. plumbing inspectors are ex union plumbers , Do You think 
They cut Me slack? They try to find anything wrong just to bust My ball$.
I've never failed an inspection! Now lets be cilvil to one another Drift


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> As a licensed Ca. gen. b , I pull permits for carp. ,gas,elec,and plumbing.
> Have all the tools and skills , do all the work Myself, Sub nothing . Drift.


Bullpucky...

California law states that if you are C licensed, you can do one other trade besides the one you are licensed in, kid. The same applies to the B license.

I got my L.A. City Journeyman's and my C-36. I have a Washington Journeyman's license and a Plumbing Contractors license.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Putty truck You are full of it ! Stick to Wash.!*

I do Major remodels in SF ,and Marin Co. pulling Carp. ,elec, plumbing,
and gas fitting.permits I SUB NOTHING ,I do The plumbing , My Son does the Elec.
Brian is 36 and also has His Gen. B Lic. The inspectors sign this work off!
I am not going to post My permits on a public forum , with wack jobs out 
there. If You ever travel to Marin Co. I'll show You the work, and papers.
I travel to Duvall Wash. Daughter and Son in Law live there.Own a plumbing buss, There. In The past He came down and did some major work under My Ca, B lic. ,That was plumb and Gas fitting. Want to talk to Him.? Now put up or shut up!


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone can pull permits. My dog could pull a permit.

It is not the inspector's job to ask for licenses.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> It is not the inspector's job to ask for licenses.


Maybe not in your world, here it is the first thing they ask to see, and if you can't produce one, the job gets shut down.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes sir, the first thing they ask me for is my license. I look very young so I get asked alot.

We also have Texas State Board Of Plumbing field agents that roll up on jobs and do license checks. I thought that was an urban legend until 1 knocked on the door of the house I was working on and asked to speak with the plumber. He even asked my helper to see his apprentice license.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Listen Up Girls*

THIS IS CALIF, THIS IS CALIF ,THIS IS CALIF. 

Dumb ****zs ,I'm through talking to LOOZERS:whistling


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Maybe not in your world, here it is the first thing they ask to see, and if you can't produce one, the job gets shut down.


On the entire West Coast, it's the responsibility of the customer to assure that the licenses are valid. Not to say that Journeyman cards aren't checked on some of the more complicated jobs, but it's rare.


The plumber said:


> Yes sir, the first thing they ask me for is my license. I look very young so I get asked alot.
> 
> We also have Texas State Board Of Plumbing field agents that roll up on jobs and do license checks. I thought that was an urban legend until 1 knocked on the door of the house I was working on and asked to speak with the plumber. He even asked my helper to see his apprentice license.


See, I got tools older than you. Plus, if anyone looked like a plumber of almost 30 years, that would be me.

I had the drive-by happen once, but its rare and turned out a permit wasn't needed for under 10' feet or whatever.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

747 said:


>


:thumbsup::whistling:no::w00t:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> On the entire West Coast, it's the responsibility of the customer to assure that the licenses are valid.


Then the entire West Coast is inviting unlicensed tradesman by allowing it to happen.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

*Interpretation, interpretation and interpretation*

Calfiornia inspectors do not check license's during inspections

My interpretation of a Class B G.C. license in California says I can frame it (Carpentry) it then states I can 'Contract' for more if there is a minimum of three trades and one of them is not Carpentry. It also says I cannot perform work for which I do not hold a valid specialty license, this is why I hold a Concrete license and a GC license. To date I have not used my GC license.

According to what I read on the license web site I cannot take a contract for a roofing job unless it requires a minimum of two more trades (i.e. stucco and say plumbing). It stops at that, it doesn't say I have to hire specialty licensed contractors to do the work, so I'll admit it is confusing.

A few years back I was site super for a construction company who did most work in house, they even had a Texan plumber (certificate expired), the owner sent me on certification courses (Rinnai, Wirsbo and Gas-tite) which I now hold. To this day I have only needed the Wirsbo one when I went to go pick up the expansion tool at the wholesaler they asked to see it.

So if you guys get a chance visit www.cslb.ca.gov and give us your take on what you read. I'm curious myself as to others interpretations.

Years ago when I lived in Ontario Plumbing, Electrical and Gas fitters were actual trades and my GL insurance had exclusions that I do not do any of those three items and I must hire licensed and insured tradesmen.

I carry a C-8 (Concrete) because my take is I cannot do concrete under a B (G.C.) license.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> According to what I read on the license web site I cannot take a contract for a roofing job unless it requires a minimum of two more trades (i.e. stucco and say plumbing). It stops at that, it doesn't say I have to hire specialty licensed contractors to do the work, so I'll admit it is confusing.


Interesting, so what happens when some licensed GC that doesn't know his ass from third base does his own plumbing, and creates a cross connection that poisons half the town the work was done in?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Chris This Is Addressed To You*

I'm not talking to the Pecker Heads anymore.

I live in San Rafael. We also have a shop there [Son and I ]

We do it ALL under our B License . Never a problem.

I have a # of permits I can show ,You with all the work signed off.

Don't learn Ca. License Law from some MORAN from Ill.

Send Me a Pm We'll take You out to Breakfast. Kevin


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> I'm not talking to the Pecker Heads anymore.
> 
> I live in San Rafael. We also have a shop there [Son and I ]
> 
> ...


If you're going to call me a moron, at least spell it right, otherwise it makes you look like an utter fool.


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

See, I got tools older than you. Plus, if anyone looked like a plumber of almost 30 years, that would be me.

I had the drive-by happen once, but its rare and turned out a permit wasn't needed for under 10' feet or whatever.[/quote]

What? huh? Really! When did I say I look like a plumber of thirty years? I look like a plumber that's under thirty maybe, and when did looking old become a bragging right? When are you going to consider an update on your hand crank drill?


----------

